# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  101 books to read before u die (4 books lovers)

## coolguyskumar

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess

Nineteen Eighty-Four by George Orwell

Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck

Alias Grace by Margaret Atwood

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis

Perfume by Patrick Suskind

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel G. Marquez

All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque

The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay by Michael Chabon

Atonement by Ian McEwan

The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath

The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald

Beloved by Toni Morrison

The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley

Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote

The Diary of Anne Frank by Anne Frank

Catch 22 by Joseph Heller

The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger

Cider with Rosie by Laurie Lee

The Color Purple by Alice Walker

Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky

The Crow Road by Iain Banks

Dracula by Bram Stoker

And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie

Captain Corelli's Mandolin by Louis de Bernieres

The Crimson Petal and the White by Michel Faber

The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey

A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole

The Code of the Woosters by P.G. Wodehouse

An Evil Cradling by Brian Keenan

Fingersmith by Sarah Waters

The God of Small Things by Arundhati Roy

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time by Mark Haddon

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson

The French Lieutenant's Woman by John Fowles

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

The Hound of the Baskervilles by Arthur Conan Doyle

Great Expectations by Charles Dickens

Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski

Hey Nostradamus! by Douglas Coupland

If This Is A Man by Primo Levi

What A Carve Up! by Jonathan Coe

If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things  by Jon McGregor

An Instance of the Fingerpost by Iain Pears

The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat by Oliver Sacks

House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski

Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain

I Capture the Castle by Dodie Smith

In Patagonia  by Bruce Chatwin

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte

Jude the Obscure by Thomas Hardy

Life of Pi by Yann Martel

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov

Long Walk to Freedom by Nelson Mandela

Lord of the Flies by William Golding

The Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides

Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie

The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey

Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit by Jeanette Winterson

The Monk by Matthew Lewis

The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco

New York Trilogy by Paul Auster

Northern Lights  by Philip Pullman

The Odyssey by Homer

The Outsider by Albert Camus

The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver

Possession by A.S. Byatt

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen


A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving

Rabbit, Run by John Updike

The Reader by Bernard Schlink

The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg

What We Talk About When We Talk About Love  by Raymond Carver

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell

Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier

The Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro

The Secret History by Donna Tartt

The Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins

Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse

Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut

Snow Falling on Cedars by David Guterson

Sophie's World by Jostein Gaarder

A Suitable Boy by Vikram Seth

Stalingrad by Antony Beevor

Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe

To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee

Touching the Void by Jow Simpson

Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh

Waterland by Graham Swift

The Unbearable Lightness of Being  by Milan Kindera

The Wind Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami

The Worst Journey in the World by Apsley Cherry-Garrard

The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte

A Time of Gifts by Patrick Leigh Fermor

----------


## Roshni

Alas! I have read only 8 of em.

----------


## Ash

hmm..

----------


## _Adonis_

> Alas! I have read only 8 of em.


But, hurray, you aint gonna die that soon... well!!! ummm.... probably, i suppose..

----------


## Roshni

u meant? you are gona die soon? hmm well too bad so sad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## murali614

Only 4 book read, where to get all this  :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Wow what a list! Thanks

----------


## nasir49

thanx for the nice list of books

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi! 

That's really some list! I've read only 11 of them.


Who's buying me remaining 90 here? Please raise your hands :blush:


Thanks for sharing Kumar.

God Bless!

----------


## mytonse

Well i hav read 9 of them...
U missed some i guess...
Though ur list isnt of one genre..

i say 

Da vinci Code
Dangerous Kiss
Harry Potter


Ill update soon...

----------


## Hina87

i don't really like to read much but 
lord of the flies, great gatsby, and lord of the rings
are my picks

----------


## vishal_life27

can sum1 provide me with links to these books

----------


## glimmering_candle

yteah 
nice

----------

